# Samsung Galaxy 10.1 Tab vs Transformer Prime 10.1 vs ...



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

I am considering investing in a tab and the Galaxy 10.1 and the Transformer prime are topping the list. I am only looking at 10.1 tabs, as I do not like the 7.0 size (yes I know google releasing a nexus 7.0 shortly).

My plan is to buy a keyboard and use it as an ultrabook and use if for most websurfing and daily email junk, The transformer prime has a very sexy addon keyboard. Perhaps I should just get a Mac Book Air instead









I am curious if anyone owns the above tabs and would care to lend their thoughts? I know the Tegra 2 vs the Tegra 3. Dual vs quad core.... but power is not always everything

Thanks


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have the GT 10.1 and to be honest I would recommend getting the faster tab. I like the tablet and use it almost everyday but there are definitely times when it feels a little slow, and that's on honeycomb or AOKP ICS.

I haven't used the transformer so I don't know how much faster it really is, but I definitely find myself wishing it was faster sometimes for just basic tasks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

I have a Transformer and love it, but it has become kinda slow. Even with ICS and overclocking. My friend has a Prime and he likes it. If anything, I'd wait for either the Galaxy Note 10.1, Galaxy Tab 2 or the Transformer 300. Only difference between the Prime and 300 are the clock speeds (1.3 vs 1.2) and the display (IPS vs. Super IPS+). Engadget has a review for the 300 and they briefly compare the two.

If having a quad core isn't a big deal then the Note 10.1 and Tab 2 would be a nice choice. Samsung tabs seem to have a lot more development and accessories than the Transformer series has. Even though the Transformer the top Android tablet to buy, people went for the Tab instead. And of course, keyboards for the Samsung tabs won't be as native as the TF's and probably won't be dockable, they will most likely be Bluetooth connected.


----------



## dracon6ai (Mar 10, 2012)

If your planning a portable ultra book / tablet then the TF prime is the best bet. The keyboard dock not only adds full USB ports and SD card slots but also gives an extra 5-6 hrs of battery. So docked you got about 16-18hrs of battery total I believe. Samsung 10.1 keyboards not only drain battery but also lack extra ports. So for you I'll get the TF prime, just get the updated version that works better with GPS ( forgot the model number off the top of my head)

Laziness is nothing more than the habit of resting before one gets tired!


----------



## GatorsUF (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't get the Transformer Prime!

I have one and yes its fast and plays video games etc...however there are major issues that have been resolved in the new ASUS tablet (TF300T).

Wait for the TF300T it is basically the Transformer Prime but it has everything working like it should (GPS, WiFi)...some of the specs are a bit lower than the TP I think (resolution or something) but its still the better bet. Don't confuse this with the TF300 which is coming out very soon, it has much lower specs.

Just wait a few months I assure there is something better than the TP with a quad-core processor.


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, this has helped alot.

Sounds like the 300 (if it has a keyboard) or the updated Transformer Prime is the way to go. I'm curious to see the final 10.1 Note.

How's the web browsing? Does it feel like a laptop with the keyboard?


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

GatorsUF said:


> Thanks for the feedback, this has helped alot.
> 
> Sounds like the 300 (if it has a keyboard) or the updated Transformer Prime is the way to go. I'm curious to see the final 10.1 Note.
> 
> How's the web browsing? Does it feel like a laptop with the keyboard?


The 300 does have a keyboard dock. If you look at the Engadget article, they said the only differences between the 300 and the Prime are: Plastic vs. Aluminium, 1.2 Ghz vs. 1.3, and IPS (350 nits) vs. Super IPS+ (600 nits). They said this will probably only be noticeable in direct sunlight. Those are the only hardware differences, except that the 300 is .11 lb heavier and .05 mm thicker.

This site also has an extremely thorough review


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Wait for the Asus Infinity. Gonna be a better tablet. It'll be more expensive than the 300, but it will have 1080 hd resolution. It's definitely gonna have a keyboard dock for it & wifi/lte variants. If $ is a factor than the 300 is an excellent choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

The Transformer Prime flies. My friend has one and it's very, very nice. He's still on stock even and it's great the way it is. I'm thinking about holding out for the Infinity and its 1920x1200 screen. You might want to have a look at the Transformer 300 series too. Basically the Prime in a plastic case so GPS works and the T3 is clocked a little slower.


----------



## trparky (Sep 3, 2011)

I've been looking into one myself. What do you guys think of the Transformer TF300?

How is third-party support for it? I need root, plain and simple. How easy is it to root?


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

trparky said:


> I've been looking into one myself. What do you guys think of the Transformer TF300?
> 
> How is third-party support for it? I need root, plain and simple. How easy is it to root?


Look at my previous posts, it's supposed to be good. We have no idea how easy it is to root since it isn't out yet (or I don't think it is). But root for the Prime and TF101 came out pretty quickly after release. I got my TF101 2 weeks after release, and there was already root and 2 roms out for it.


----------



## cjones1348 (Jan 5, 2012)

SwiftLegend said:


> If having a quad core isn't a big deal then the Note 10.1 and Tab 2 would be a nice choice.


Samsung is delaying the release of the note 10.1/tab 2. Rumors are b/c it will come out with quad core (instead of dual) and hopefully have a higher resolution screen. I've been waiting for months to get a tablet, and its seems if the note 10.1 is quad core w/a nice display it will be the one I get. IF the specs remain the same then I will jump on the Infinity. Patience will def. pay off this year with tablets.


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Look at my previous posts, it's supposed to be good. We have no idea how easy it is to root since it isn't out yet (or I don't think it is). But root for the Prime and TF101 came out pretty quickly after release. I got my TF101 2 weeks after release, and there was already root and 2 roms out for it.


I don't know for sure about the original transformer, but the prime has an unlockable bootloader so it is very easy to play around with. The prime is meant to be a sort of developer's toy, so the 300 series might not be the same. I have a feeling that it will be unlockable though.


----------



## SwiftLegend (Jan 9, 2012)

ERIFNOMI said:


> Samsung is delaying the release of the note 10.1/tab 2. Rumors are b/c it will come out with quad core (instead of dual) and hopefully have a higher resolution screen. I've been waiting for months to get a tablet, and its seems if the note 10.1 is quad core w/a nice display it will be the one I get. IF the specs remain the same then I will jump on the Infinity. Patience will def. pay off this year with tablets.


Engadget had an article about that, but they updated it saying Samsung contacted them and said the US models will have a dual core. Check the link in my previous post because I can't link it right now as I'm on my iPad


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

SwiftLegend said:


> Engadget had an article about that, but they updated it saying Samsung contacted them and said the US models will have a dual core. Check the link in my previous post because I can't link it right now as I'm on my iPad


Is that because of LTE? The LTE version of the HTC One X has a dual core rather than a t3 so I'm guessing t3 doesn't work with LTE radios. But since it's Sammy I'd expect they'd make their own SoC. But if they went with someone else, the dual core S4 is really damn good. I'm not sure Samsung has ever used a qualcomm SoCs before though. They usually use their own or, in the case of the GNex, TI OMAPs.


----------

